# Tuxedo und Seague



## finky (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo @,

ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, dass ich mich mit der Middleware Applikation Tuxedo beschäftigen soll, sowie mit einer Applikation namens Seague.

Zu Tuxedo habe ich mir einen Demoversion geladen und installiert. Nun weis ich leider nicht wie ich Tuxedo testen kann bzw. was ich noch benötige um eine lauffähige Testversion zu bekommen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Zu Seague habe ich absolut noch keinen Einstieg gefunden. Könntet ihr bitte helfen?
Freuen würde ich mich über Informationsmaterial oder ggf. eine Demoversion zu Seague?

Danke im voraus!

Mfg finky


----------

